# Algae & Aponogeton Madagascariensis



## Largesse (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey,

I'm new to the forum, and I've posted a little in the invertebrates section about the critters that came with the plant. The bulb is still in the quarantine tank, and I was wondering if anyone can take a look at the algae that seems to be accummulating at the roots. Please tell me if this is dangerous for the plant?

[I've attached a picture of what I could capture photographically. Pic. 1 is some of the roots that seem to be immersed in a sea of algae strands. Pic. 2 is the bulb & Pic 3. is one of the leaves (of aponogeton) frequented by a critter.]

Any information is great appreciated. Thanks for all your help.

J.


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

Its tough to tell from the pic but the leaves appear to have staghorn algae. I have not encountered this one myself before so I cant really help you out on how to eliminate it.

All I can suggest is removing as much as possible with a toothbrush and direct application of flourish excel with an eyedropper.


----------



## Largesse (Apr 2, 2007)

*Lights Out and a Brush down!*

Thanks for the advice. I'm going for lights out, and some light and then a brush down after. Possibly another lights out after that. I hope it works. Thanks for your help.


----------

